# White Rock Lake-Distance around? And...



## stamp adams

Spent a couple of hours riding from Frankfort and the Tollway down and around White Rock Lake and back, now wondering distances. 
1. Does anyone now the distance around the lake. 
2. There is a small park just north of LBJ and Hillcrest that has a trailhead to the lake, anyone know that distance?
Thanks, Stamp


----------



## Dave Hickey

Around the lake is just under 10 miles....

I can't remember the distance from LBJ and Hillcrest. It's been years since I've done that route but I think it's 26 miles starting at the small park around the lake and back...


----------



## stamp adams

Thanks Dave for that info. That puts the ride from my house to the lake and back at 40 miles plus. You will be glad to know that I do this ride on a 1972 Puegeot that was fitted with Zeus components and Rigida wheels in the mid 80's. It has been a while (read years) since I tried anything like this distance but I managed this trip today at an average speed of 18.7 mph. A little disappointing as I am averaging 24 mph on the under 20 mile rides I have been doing around my house. I simply ran out of gas coming back. Around the lake I was passing every carbon frame I saw. (Maybe that has something to do with why I ran out of gas...that and being 56. Then again, although I stopped for some fuel and water after the lake, I dropped 4 lbs of weight and I only weigh 172 on a 6'2" frame. So I have to work on that aspect of riding too. Thanks again, Stamp.


----------



## Schneiderguy

*Careful using the bike path*

I used to live in Dallas near the north end of the trail. I would use the path to get to W.R. to do intervals at the lake or meet the Sunday Bike Mart ride from the shop. The path/trail can be full of walkers, joggers, roller bladers, dogs on leases(or not) a slow bikers. It is not a good place to try to go fast unless it's "off peak time". If there has been rain, it can be very slippery and sticks, limbs, etc. I recommend spinning in an easy gear on the path for warm up and cool down and do intervals at the lake or hill repeats at flag pole hill. It was not designed for "serious" cycling.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

from LBJ/Hillcrest park to the lake is right around 7 miles

distance around the lake is about 10 miles (as others have posted). 

It can vary a bit depending on if you take the road or MUT, but for me it usually comes out to about 24 miles.

What route do you take down from Frankford and the Tollway?


----------



## stamp adams

I am off Campbell north of Frankford so I don't have to worry about getting from the tollway to Campbell. I head out of the neighborhood and go to Genstar. Cross Preston Rd at the light, turn south on Davenport. Follow Davenport until it makes a sharp right. Go left. There is a bike path here that leads to Hillcrest. Take Hillcrest to the park. Still exploring to find a parallel to Hillcrest w/o luck but so far, Hillcrest on Sundays is really light, traffic wise and I have had no problems. There is a better route if you are already at the intersection of Campbell and Frankfort, but I don't know the name of a street. You take Campbell south, as it curves east there is a road that turns off that heads south. Follow that until the Y and stay to the left. Follow this until you aproach Preston Rd. Take the last right turn and go down to Keller Springs. Turn left and follow this to Davenport and take a right onto Davenport. Follow Davenport until you see the bike path on the left. Any other questions, just let me know. Stamp


----------



## culdeus

The Trail is very dangerous for road bikes during weekend daylight hours. I don't reccomend doing this. The trail if you cut off all the "road bike" sections is really closer to 9 miles around. 

The traditional "road course" is to take winstead from the backside of the dam and then around there and then take the mockingbird bridge and "strawberry hill" which is after the double car barriers. This stretches it to 10ish. 

To make it tougher you can also break in Loving off Winstead and then take another hill up to lakeshore or tokalon to get back to lawther.


----------



## steve-z

I've heard people refer to Strawberry Hill, but haven't quite figured out which one they are referring to. You are saying it's Northcliff going up to the intersection at W. Lake Highlands, right?


----------



## Trek 5000

steve-z said:


> I've heard people refer to Strawberry Hill, but haven't quite figured out which one they are referring to. You are saying it's Northcliff going up to the intersection at W. Lake Highlands, right?


 I think that is the hill near the old bath house or near "runners park". You know, that is where the police officer makes all of the bikers go up the hill to avoid the Saturday marathon at 8am. BTW, is there some type of schedule for those marathons on the weekends ? If so please let me know so that i can reschedule my rides on Saturday mornings.


----------

